# newbie



## newbie (Jul 4, 2010)

I am building a one off Chinese village for a museum display. I have choosen to do it in H O scale because. There will be approximatley 49 buildings of various sizes.

These buildings were built between 1850 and 1900, so the were very basic in design. Since all buildings were butted up against each other the only real detail construction will be on the front and rear. 

However they all had cedar shake roofs, three to five rows of shakes on each side. 

Any suggestions on an efficient method of design that would eliminate the need to attach one shake at a time. Although the quality of the construction is paramount, I still have a schedule to keep.

I have searched the scale lumber web sites, however I am not knowledgable enough of the materials to know what would work best.

I cannot use printed materials due to fading, as the life expectancy of this model will be atleast 50-75years. 

Also, what type of stain, or paint would duplicate a cedar to redwood color on such a small scale.

Any suggestions will be most appreciated


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

Here's a source for sheets of shingles. They also have "How To" articles and other misc. items you might need.

Good Luck!
Jim

http://www.rustystumps.com/products.asp?id=15


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Welcome to the forum...:thumbsup:

I don't know your budget but this may do the trick...they are an old modeling standby for years, simply cut it to length, dampen the glue much like you would the seal of an envelope, then apply. My suggestion after doing a roof side would be to place it under a pile of books to dry to avoid warping.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

shaygetz said:


> Welcome to the forum...:thumbsup:
> 
> I don't know your budget but this may do the trick...they are an old modeling standby for years, simply cut it to length, dampen the glue much like you would the seal of an envelope, then apply. My suggestion after doing a roof side would be to place it under a pile of books to dry to avoid warping.



I was looking at your link and found this Tanker Accident scene for sale.

Tell me anyone, What's wrong with this Lionel scene besides the price?

http://www.internettrains.com/merch...ode=IT&Product_Code=LNL-616891&Category_Code=


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Newbie,

Micro-Mark has several model shingle items:

http://www.micromark.com/SearchResult.aspx?deptIdFilter=0&searchPhrase=shingles

Good luck,

TJ


----------

